# Gun Rust



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

I took out my 20 guage yesterday to get the dog back in the yard and when i went to clean it, i noticed some rust under the underneath of the barrel next to the forearm. Was wondering if anyone had a suggestion on what i could use to take it off and still protect the barrel??

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Try some gun scrubber and a towel, if it's just surface rust it should come off. If it's a little heavier rust you're going to need a green scrub pad. If your careful it should just come off then give it a coat of oil or I use a silicone impregnated cloth to wipe down my guns. If it's real heavy, you might need steel wool and have to re-blue the rusted part.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Sharp Charge said:


> Try some gun scrubber and a towel, if it's just surface rust it should come off. If it's a little heavier rust you're going to need a green scrub pad. If your careful it should just come off then give it a coat of oil or I use a silicone impregnated cloth to wipe down my guns. If it's real heavy, you might need steel wool and have to re-blue the rusted part.


thanks for the info. Someone mention navy jelly to me, but i haven't had any experience with it so i didn't know if that might work or not.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

I'd avoid the naval jelly, too corrosive. For surface rust some #0000 steel wool and gun oil with light polishing should do a good job.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

thanks for that info


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah, Naval Jelly is more for oxidation on aluminum.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

0000 steel wool and gun oil use lightly


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

jeffmo said:


> 0000 steel wool and gun oil use lightly


got the steel wool and had the oil, now going to do it, thanks


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I have used pb blaster and a green scrub pad to remove rust before. It works decent as well.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Buckeye Ron said:


> I took out my 20 guage yesterday to get the dog back in the yard


ok, i'll bite, what are you talking about "get the dog back in the yard?"


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

ezbite said:


> ok, i'll bite, what are you talking about "get the dog back in the yard?"


Haha, I was thinking the same thing but decided to let that one rest....


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Eraser as on a pencil but for ink. Very, very forgiving & easy.

Nik


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

ezbite said:


> ok, i'll bite, what are you talking about "get the dog back in the yard?"


Well Tom, i have a half brit/half german short hair pointer. I have never field trained him and he got out the other day and wouldn't come back. So i got my gun out with 3 shells and proceeded out the back door to the deck. 
He was hunting the weed field behind the house and having a great time but would not come when called. So i put one out in front of him to get his attention. All he did was raise his head, second shot still in front of him but closer, really got his attention but still would come out of the field. So on the third shot, I made it so close that he came to where i pointed down to the ground in front of me and to put him on the track and he came and i grab his collar and got him back into the house. 
So that is the story of the gun and the loose dog.
Ron


----------

